# my scalp is crying :(



## SlimSugar (Jun 21, 2008)

I recently changed hair dressers and I now go to the Dominicans to get my perms and rollersets. They use some really good products like Paul Mitchell shampoo and conditioner with tea tree that leaves my hair so soft it kinda feels like I'm bald after a rollerset, but it feels really good.

Unfortunatelty after a few days my scalp starts to dry out and I get really bad flakes in the front of my head. (think snowglobe). I have battled dandruff in the past and have been keeping it under control until I changed salons. 

I told my new hairstylist that my scalp was drying out and she put a treatment in and sat me under the dryer and it was kind of ok until it started drying out again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I started bringing my own conditioner (egg, virgin olive oil and milk) in a bottle and I guess I didnt put in enough oil cause it still kinda left it a little dry after a week.

I went to Sally Beauty and talked to the specialist there and told her about the perms I used (Mizani) and the problem I was having. She asked me if it was lye or no lye and at first I didnt know which it was I just knew it was Mizani until she said that the one in the box that you mix is no lye until you mix it and the tub it all no lye. So she used the tub which was safe and she told me that there was no moisture in my scalp thats why its always drying out.

She told me about a product Silk Elements Luxury Moisturizing shampo and conditioner to try to lock in the moisture. I went back to the salon with that and with her talking to her co workers she put in the Paul Mitchell again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I also have some Head and Shoulders dandruff shampoo and some Doo Grow anti itch shampoo and I am so frazzled on what to do with my hair. It is almost shoulder length right now and I am loving it but I need the snowflakes gone ASAP. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Should I start using the Silk Elements vigorously or attepmt to use the Head and Shoulders or Doo Grow to attack my snowflakes? Should I go at least once a week to get it under control and carry my own hair utensils-- dandruff is contagious! I need hair help baaaad!

I've even tried hair pomade and greases to moisturize my scalp and all it does is soak up into the flakes and make them more noticible and horrifing!


----------



## astronaut (Jun 21, 2008)

I read that oil of oregano capsules help with dandruff. I'm going to try that soon. Please let me know what you come up with because I need help too!


----------



## macmistress (Jun 21, 2008)

yeah i just had a haircut and a treatment done to my hair 3 weeks ago. since then ive suffered an itchy scalp which equals dandruff..toni n guy rang me up and asked me if i have any concerns or if im happy so i just said ye..but then i came to realise it was probably their products that did this to me. i have never ever suffered from dandruff in my life. and now i feel like crap. what shall i do? shall i go back to toni n guy?


----------



## Lapis (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm sorry 
I have [FONT=VERDANA, ARIAL, HELVETICA]seborrheic dermatitis and use Max Green Alchemy shampoo, it's not cheap but it saved me cutting my dreads out of desperation 
HAIR CARE: Scalp Rescue Shampoo @ MaxGreenAlchemy.com
[/FONT]


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jun 21, 2008)

Okay, lemme get one thing off my chest, LOL. Regarding Lye vs No-lye relaxers; neither of them is more "safe" than the other. No-Lye is gentler on your scalp ( but not gentle or "safer" altogether), and lye is harder on your skin/scalp but gentler on the hair.

Now on to your scalp issue. Flakes and itchiness do not always equal dandruff. It may be some other type of dermatitis, or just plain dryness. If this is the case, a dandruff shampoo will further aggravate your situation. I would try and see a dermatologist or trichologist ( preferably a dermatologist) to diagnose, first. I'm thinking it's not dandruff, because the Paul Mitchell Tea Tree products would combat that, as opposed to starting a flare-up. If you find that it IS, by all means, use the head and shoulders, or Nizoral. then follow up with a nourishing shampoo, and ask your hairdresser to lay off any conditioner with "cones" for a while; Silicone, dimethicone, anything that ends in 'cone. Do this until your scalp clears up, because this could also be whats forming residue on your scalp and causing flakes. Hope this helps!


----------



## aziajs (Jun 21, 2008)

How often do you go to the shop?

I would do deep conditioning treatments before I went in.  I know a lot of women complain about the heat damage they get at Dominican salons and they are doing their own treatments prior to their appointments.


----------



## Seeking Refuge (Jun 21, 2008)

I have Psoriasis, and "*Redken Scalp Therapy*" is working better for me then anything else ever did. I know the previous poster told you to stay away from dandruff shampoo's, but this one  mositurizes and hydrates dry scalp. Worth a try ... ?


----------



## MiCHiE (Jun 22, 2008)

The first thing you learn in Cosmetology school:

"No Lye" is a lie. All relaxers contain lye. 

The second rule would be:

Don't believe chicks who work in Sally's. They are the "Partners To The Professional". None of them are professionals. If they were, they would be styling hair, not selling it. The relaxer will not perform unless the products are mixed, so do not attempt to buy a boxed relaxer and use one half of it.


----------



## makeba (Jun 22, 2008)

you could try using an apple cider vinegar rinse with a drop of oil after you wash out your conditioner. this would help with flaky scalp, itchies and bring the hair back to its proper ph. i use this after i wash/condition my hair weekly and it works. try 1tbspn of apple cider vinegar, 8oz cup of water and a drop of oil. shake up the mixture to distribute the oil and rinse it through your hair. after you do this rinse the hair with cool water for at least 5min to close the cuticle.


----------



## nenebird (Jun 22, 2008)

I would do an oil treatment: coconut, olive or ? 

Leave it on and then shampoo.  Do it till you see results.


----------



## SlimSugar (Jun 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_I read that oil of oregano capsules help with dandruff. I'm going to try that soon. Please let me know what you come up with because I need help too!_

 
I sure will keep tabs on this thread I will post results weekly to show my progress of fighting off the "snowflakes"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HeavenLeiBlu* 

 
_Okay, lemme get one thing off my chest, LOL. Regarding Lye vs No-lye relaxers; neither of them is more "safe" than the other. No-Lye is gentler on your scalp ( but not gentle or "safer" altogether), and lye is harder on your skin/scalp but gentler on the hair.

Now on to your scalp issue. Flakes and itchiness do not always equal dandruff. It may be some other type of dermatitis, or just plain dryness. If this is the case, a dandruff shampoo will further aggravate your situation. I would try and see a dermatologist or trichologist ( preferably a dermatologist) to diagnose, first. I'm thinking it's not dandruff, because the Paul Mitchell Tea Tree products would combat that, as opposed to starting a flare-up. If you find that it IS, by all means, use the head and shoulders, or Nizoral. then follow up with a nourishing shampoo, and ask your hairdresser to lay off any conditioner with "cones" for a while; Silicone, dimethicone, anything that ends in 'cone. Do this until your scalp clears up, because this could also be whats forming residue on your scalp and causing flakes. Hope this helps!_

 
I was thinking that. After a month of vigorously washing and treating my hair and it doesnt work.. I will seek help from a dermatologist... and NO CONES!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_How often do you go to the shop?

I would do deep conditioning treatments before I went in. I know a lot of women complain about the heat damage they get at Dominican salons and they are doing their own treatments prior to their appointments._

 
I go to the salon once a week because my scalp gets so dry. I dont do the heat damage, I get a roller set and a wrap. I dont use the blow dryer at all. Im not sure about the treatments on my own. I would just basically wet my hair and put shampoo on it and let it sit.

I just bought tea tree oil in bottle with a dropper. It instructs to wash your hair and use it with the shampoo of your choice and rinse out. I am going to try that because Paul Mitchell shampoo may not be for me.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_The first thing you learn in Cosmetology school:

"No Lye" is a lie. All relaxers contain lye. 

The second rule would be:

Don't believe chicks who work in Sally's. They are the "Partners To The Professional". None of them are professionals. If they were, they would be styling hair, not selling it. The relaxer will not perform unless the products are mixed, so do not attempt to buy a boxed relaxer and use one half of it._

 
I bought Silk Elements shampoo because of the Sally's chick. I will stick with Head and Shoulders or my Doo Grow. Has anyone tried Silk Elements?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeba* 

 
_you could try using an apple cider vinegar rinse with a drop of oil after you wash out your conditioner. this would help with flaky scalp, itchies and bring the hair back to its proper ph. i use this after i wash/condition my hair weekly and it works. try 1tbspn of apple cider vinegar, 8oz cup of water and a drop of oil. shake up the mixture to distribute the oil and rinse it through your hair. after you do this rinse the hair with cool water for at least 5min to close the cuticle._

 
I am going to try the oil.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nenebird* 

 
_I would do an oil treatment: coconut, olive or ? 

Leave it on and then shampoo. Do it till you see results._

 
ive tried the treatments but after a few days it starts to dry my scalp.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jun 22, 2008)

I will tell you. Because of stress and God only knows what else, my scalp was _exploding_, especially at the hairline. I tried everything:

Tea Tree Shampoo
T-Gel (regular & the stronger one)
Tea Tree Oil
Just about everything I would get my hands on

My newest acquisition has been the best so far. Rene Furterer's Anti-Dandruff Shampoo and Deep Cleansing Spray is all I use now. I shampoo once with my regular stuff, Keracare 1st Lather, then I shampoo my scalp with the Anti-Dandruff and let it sit for 15 minutes. I follow with Keracare's Hydrating Shampoo on my hair only (not the scalp) because I don't want to shampoo a dandruff treatment away. I condition (leave-in) and set my hair. Sometimes I will spray the Deep Cleanser as my hair is parted and set, but most times, I just spray it on my scalp about 2 days after shampooing. It has really helped so much.

**ALSO** Rene Furterer's line is organic, so you don't have to worry about all the chemicals most shampoos contain. I think this makes the difference also.


----------



## SlimSugar (Jun 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_I will tell you. Because of stress and God only knows what else, my scalp was exploding, especially at the hairline. I tried everything:

Tea Tree Shampoo
T-Gel (regular & the stronger one)
Tea Tree Oil
Just about everything I would get my hands on

My newest acquisition has been the best so far. Rene Furterer's Anti-Dandruff Shampoo and Deep Cleansing Spray is all I use now. I shampoo once with my regular stuff, Keracare 1st Lather, then I shampoo my scalp with the Anti-Dandruff and let it sit for 15 minutes. I follow with Keracare's Hydrating Shampoo on my hair only (not the scalp) because I don't want to shampoo a dandruff treatment away. I condition (leave-in) and set my hair. Sometimes I will spray the Deep Cleanser as my hair is parted and set, but most times, I just spray it on my scalp about 2 days after shampooing. It has really helped so much.

**ALSO** Rene Furterer's line is organic, so you don't have to worry about all the chemicals most shampoos contain. I think this makes the difference also._

 

What kind of leave in conditioner do you use?

Tuesday will be week 1 of my determination to blast the "snowflakes"!! WISH ME LUCK!!


----------



## ratmist (Jun 22, 2008)

I had some dandruff and used Nizoral on the advice of the pharmacist at my local pharmacy. I used it as directed for less than two weeks, and began to notice patches of irritated, blotchy skin on my elbows and inner arms. I immediately stopped using the product, but it was too late; my arms, legs, face, torso, and scalp suddenly became completely inflamed with the worst rash I have ever seen or experienced. 

Anywhere that had touched the lather, which was ironically quite fluffy and pleasing, broke out into a thick, crusty rash that was physically painful to touch. If I went near a heat source, like the central heating radiators in my house, I would "flush" and the rash would itch like crazy.  I have never in my entire life been in so much pain or misery. It took over two months for the rash to recede, and only after many visits to the doctor for mega-antihistamines and cremes. I even had to use hydrocortisone creme on my face - something normally patently not recommended because it thins out the skin - on multiple doctors' orders.

I absolutely do not recommend this product to anyone with even slightly sensitive skin, or anyone with skin allergies.  I'm posting this here in case the OP has sensitive skin or skin allergies.  I would not want anyone to go through what I went through with that product.


----------



## aziajs (Jun 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SlimSugar* 

 
_I go to the salon once a week because my scalp gets so dry. I dont do the heat damage, I get a roller set and a wrap. I dont use the blow dryer at all. Im not sure about the treatments on my own. I would just basically wet my hair and put shampoo on it and let it sit.

I just bought tea tree oil in bottle with a dropper. It instructs to wash your hair and use it with the shampoo of your choice and rinse out. I am going to try that because Paul Mitchell shampoo may not be for me.


I bought Silk Elements shampoo because of the Sally's chick. I will stick with Head and Shoulders or my Doo Grow. Has anyone tried Silk Elements?_

 
So you let your hair air dry at the shop?  You don't sit under the dryer?

At home treatments just consist of doing a deep conditioning treatment at the very least.  It's easy.

I have used Silk Elements wrap foam and I use the leave in conditioning creme religiously.  I love it.  It's really light and hydrating.  My scalp soaks it right up.  I like to use it along my hairline every other day before I go to sleep.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jun 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SlimSugar* 

 
_What kind of leave in conditioner do you use?

Tuesday will be week 1 of my determination to blast the "snowflakes"!! WISH ME LUCK!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Keracare.


----------



## SlimSugar (Jun 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_So you let your hair air dry at the shop?  You don't sit under the dryer?

At home treatments just consist of doing a deep conditioning treatment at the very least.  It's easy.

I have used Silk Elements wrap foam and I use the leave in conditioning creme religiously.  I love it.  It's really light and hydrating.  My scalp soaks it right up.  I like to use it along my hairline every other day before I go to sleep._

 
Well yes, in that case I do use heat damage. I thought you meant the blow dryer stretching your perm method. When you do it at home you go to the salon with your hair already wet? Then let them wash it again?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Keracare._

 
Cool, I will look into it.


----------



## SlimSugar (Jun 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ratmist* 

 
_I had some dandruff and used Nizoral on the advice of the pharmacist at my local pharmacy. I used it as directed for less than two weeks, and began to notice patches of irritated, blotchy skin on my elbows and inner arms. I immediately stopped using the product, but it was too late; my arms, legs, face, torso, and scalp suddenly became completely inflamed with the worst rash I have ever seen or experienced. 

Anywhere that had touched the lather, which was ironically quite fluffy and pleasing, broke out into a thick, crusty rash that was physically painful to touch. If I went near a heat source, like the central heating radiators in my house, I would "flush" and the rash would itch like crazy.  I have never in my entire life been in so much pain or misery. It took over two months for the rash to recede, and only after many visits to the doctor for mega-antihistamines and cremes. I even had to use hydrocortisone creme on my face - something normally patently not recommended because it thins out the skin - on multiple doctors' orders.

I absolutely do not recommend this product to anyone with even slightly sensitive skin, or anyone with skin allergies.  I'm posting this here in case the OP has sensitive skin or skin allergies.  I would not want anyone to go through what I went through with that product._

 
Oh my, thats not nice at all. I know if it persists I will see a dermatologist definitely.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jun 22, 2008)

I feel your pain. I just put a texturizer in a few days ago and my scalp is so damned to hell. 

It helps to use Motions leave in conditioner spray.


----------



## vocaltest (Jun 22, 2008)

I work in a hairdressers and we have Paul Mitchel as one of the line of products we sell...

But... I'm really surprised tea tree shampoo/conditioner has dried your scalp out because the tea tree range is what is designed for flaky scalps. And again... I'm really surprised that she recommended it to you because usually its recommended for mens hair, and its also what is sold when someone has a flaky scalp or has head lice. 

But... ever since I've used Paul Mitchell shampoo's, my scalp has been flaky, especially around my fringe area. I've never had any problems with dandruff or anything until I used it (I used shampoo two which was the WORST, but i also tried instant moisture and the wash and they both did it), and a couple of girls I work with can't use their shampoo's either because it upsets their scalp. And I couldn't use the tea tree one to sort it either because i'm allergic to tea tree oil! I just stopped using it because it got so bad, as bad as you're describing it, and just alternated between head and shoulders and an alterna shampoo. I still use Paul Mitchell conditioner (instant moisture) and yeah... my scalps fine now, occasionally itchy but nothing like it used to be.

What I suggest is if your hair is coloured (because head and shoulders fades colour), alternate between head and shoulders and a different shampoo. If you don't colour it, then use head and shoulders constantly, and use a good conditioner! I know you might not like paul mitchell after what its done, but the instant moisture daily treatment is brilliant, and if you're after mega moisturising, then the super charged treatment, which is a weekly treatment. Maybe try going to sleep one night with your hair soaked in conditioner (root to ends) to see if that helps. I hope that helps you in some way! I know how frustrating/horrible it is!!


----------



## astronaut (Jun 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_I work in a hairdressers and we have Paul Mitchel as one of the line of products we sell...

But... I'm really surprised tea tree shampoo/conditioner has dried your scalp out because the tea tree range is what is designed for flaky scalps. And again... I'm really surprised that she recommended it to you because usually its recommended for mens hair, and its also what is sold when someone has a flaky scalp or has head lice. 

But... ever since I've used Paul Mitchell shampoo's, my scalp has been flaky, especially around my fringe area. I've never had any problems with dandruff or anything until I used it (I used shampoo two which was the WORST, but i also tried instant moisture and the wash and they both did it), and a couple of girls I work with can't use their shampoo's either because it upsets their scalp. And I couldn't use the tea tree one to sort it either because i'm allergic to tea tree oil! I just stopped using it because it got so bad, as bad as you're describing it, and just alternated between head and shoulders and an alterna shampoo. I still use Paul Mitchell conditioner (instant moisture) and yeah... my scalps fine now, occasionally itchy but nothing like it used to be.

What I suggest is if your hair is coloured (because head and shoulders fades colour), alternate between head and shoulders and a different shampoo. If you don't colour it, then use head and shoulders constantly, and use a good conditioner! I know you might not like paul mitchell after what its done, but the instant moisture daily treatment is brilliant, and if you're after mega moisturising, then the super charged treatment, which is a weekly treatment. Maybe try going to sleep one night with your hair soaked in conditioner (root to ends) to see if that helps. I hope that helps you in some way! I know how frustrating/horrible it is!!_

 
OMG! That's kind of what it is for me! Ever since I started using Bed Head shampoo, my scalp's been flaky especially around the fringe area as well! I couldn't bring myself to stop using it because I got a super fantastic deal on the shampoo. They retailed for $24 a bottle but I managed to catch them on the few days they were on sale so I ended up stocking up on many bottles and each was only $6! I've got about 5 huge bottles of the shampoo left. I'm starting to try to alternate between the Bed Head and Garnier Fructis' dandruff shampoo and I'll see how that goes. I also have yet to try Oil of oregano capsules as I haven't made time to go to the store yet.


----------



## vocaltest (Jun 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_OMG! That's kind of what it is for me! Ever since I started using Bed Head shampoo, my scalp's been flaky especially around the fringe area as well! I couldn't bring myself to stop using it because I got a super fantastic deal on the shampoo. They retailed for $24 a bottle but I managed to catch them on the few days they were on sale so I ended up stocking up on many bottles and each was only $6! I've got about 5 huge bottles of the shampoo left. I'm starting to try to alternate between the Bed Head and Garnier Fructis' dandruff shampoo and I'll see how that goes. I also have yet to try Oil of oregano capsules as I haven't made time to go to the store yet._

 
Ebay them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





! heheh. I know the feeling though, you just wanna use it all up because its such a good deal!
eww no! don't use garnier fructis! its possibly THE WORST shampoo/conditioner range you can use, along with pantene etc. no no no!


----------



## SlimSugar (Jun 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_I feel your pain. I just put a texturizer in a few days ago and my scalp is so damned to hell. 

It helps to use Motions leave in conditioner spray._

 
I have bought so much shampoo to attack the "snowflakes" and dryness I am up to my eyeballs in shampoo. I am gonna go to the salon Tuesday! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_I work in a hairdressers and we have Paul Mitchel as one of the line of products we sell...

But... I'm really surprised tea tree shampoo/conditioner has dried your scalp out because the tea tree range is what is designed for flaky scalps. And again... I'm really surprised that she recommended it to you because usually its recommended for mens hair, and its also what is sold when someone has a flaky scalp or has head lice. 

But... ever since I've used Paul Mitchell shampoo's, my scalp has been flaky, especially around my fringe area. I've never had any problems with dandruff or anything until I used it (I used shampoo two which was the WORST, but i also tried instant moisture and the wash and they both did it), and a couple of girls I work with can't use their shampoo's either because it upsets their scalp. And I couldn't use the tea tree one to sort it either because i'm allergic to tea tree oil! I just stopped using it because it got so bad, as bad as you're describing it, and just alternated between head and shoulders and an alterna shampoo. I still use Paul Mitchell conditioner (instant moisture) and yeah... my scalps fine now, occasionally itchy but nothing like it used to be.

What I suggest is if your hair is coloured (because head and shoulders fades colour), alternate between head and shoulders and a different shampoo. If you don't colour it, then use head and shoulders constantly, and use a good conditioner! I know you might not like paul mitchell after what its done, but the instant moisture daily treatment is brilliant, and if you're after mega moisturising, then the super charged treatment, which is a weekly treatment. Maybe try going to sleep one night with your hair soaked in conditioner (root to ends) to see if that helps. I hope that helps you in some way! I know how frustrating/horrible it is!!_

 
Thanks, I am not totally sure if it is the tea tree that is drying out my scalp. I think Paul Mitchell shampoo is just not for my type of hair. Also they use some conditioner I am not totally sure of the name on my hair that could also be the culprit of this mishap. I am just gonna take my own products to the salon, comb brush and all to eliminate any contamination to see whats drying it out. I am gonna start with the head and shoulders and the silk elements conditioner. I have infusium 13 leave in conditioner at home that I can use too. I am gonna keep a weekly log of what I do to my hair and see what happens. I also have a bad habit of saturating my hair with sheen. I switched from isoplus to olive oil sheen because the olive oil is lighter on my hair and doesnt soak up the flakes and make them look so huge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_OMG! That's kind of what it is for me! Ever since I started using Bed Head shampoo, my scalp's been flaky especially around the fringe area as well! I couldn't bring myself to stop using it because I got a super fantastic deal on the shampoo. They retailed for $24 a bottle but I managed to catch them on the few days they were on sale so I ended up stocking up on many bottles and each was only $6! I've got about 5 huge bottles of the shampoo left. I'm starting to try to alternate between the Bed Head and Garnier Fructis' dandruff shampoo and I'll see how that goes. I also have yet to try Oil of oregano capsules as I haven't made time to go to the store yet._

 
I would stop using it and sell it on ebay! Going back and forth is just subsiding the problem not taking care of it. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_Ebay them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! heheh. I know the feeling though, you just wanna use it all up because its such a good deal!
eww no! don't use garnier fructis! its possibly THE WORST shampoo/conditioner range you can use, along with pantene etc. no no no!_

 
lol


----------



## ratmist (Jun 23, 2008)

Just a recommendation for a non-'cone' haircare routine:  Mastey products  (Mastey de Paris | Hair Products, Skin Care Products, Sun Products, Professional Hair and Skin Care)

They claim to be the first to market a non-SLS shampoo way back in 1977.  They don't use:

Harsh Cleansers like: 


Sodium Lauryl Sulfate 
Ammonium Lauryl Sulfate 
DEA (DEA Lauryl Sulfate) 
Sodium Laureth Sulfate 
Ammonium Laureth Sulfate 
Alpha Olefin Sulfonate 


Oils 
Dyes 
Propylene Glycol 
Glycerin and glycerin type derivatives 
Human Hair Keratin Protein (HHKP) 
Animal Protein, Collagen Protein, Animal by-Products 
I've used them since I was a child and they're almost impossible to get in the UK.  I stopped using them when I moved here in 1999 because I couldn't find them, but I recently found a few salons that stock it.  It's extortionate given how less expensive it is in the States, but whatever.  I'm sick of the dry scalp that produces dandruff, the itchiness, etc.  This stuff is the only stuff that's ever worked for me in the long-run.  I've tried Paul Mitchell, Redken, MOP, TiGi, most of the Wella products, Kerastase (which gave me hives), LUSH, and pretty much all of the standard drugstore lines that are readily available in the UK (L'Oreal, Garnier, etc).  The only one I didn't try was Pantene, lol, cuz too many women I know bitched about how it built up on their scalps.  Most of the stuff I've tried works for a few weeks, then starts to either build up in my hair or scalp, or both, or I end up with an allergic reaction to it (the Nizoral being the worst offender).

My hair is dry, with a flakey-itchy scalp, and is frequently bleached/dyed.  All the Mastey products are color-protecting.  I use the Traite moisture shampoo and Frehair daily conditioner.  At least once a week I use the Superpac as an intense conditioner.  (I put massage it into clean, damp hair, wrap my hair in a towel and read a book in a bath, then rinse it out.)  My hair now behaves like it did when I was a kid, before all the bleaching, dying and heat tools.  

You can get Mastey stuff pretty cheaply on eBay (which drives me nuts because the international shipping makes it crazy expensive, but US shipping isn't bad).  I'd recommend that you try it out - if only the Superpac, which is such a good deep conditioner, and has saved my hair from being a fried, frizzy mess after all the punishment I've put it through.  It's healed up my scalp and I'm not itchy/flakey anymore.


----------



## SlimSugar (Jun 24, 2008)

Well ladies, I have returned from the salon and I must say I am feeling good! 

Today I used :
- Head and Shoulders 2 in 1 dandruff shampoo + conditioner
- Australian Tea Tree Oil ( sat under dryer)
- ion. Effective Care Treatment Intensive Therapy Protein Rebuilder and Moisturizer (sat under dryer with tea tree oil)
- Infusium 23 Leave in Conditioner
- Mizani Sheen

I cheated a bit and got some extreme heat to my roots to straighten it out ( my first time ever) then to flip it up and pin curl it.

It came out fantabulous aaaaand I picked up my new glasses! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks! Luv you all to bunches!!


----------



## SlimSugar (Jul 6, 2008)

OK.. well I responded to this thread a few weeks back and I am just updating my findings.... The flakes have subsided tremendously. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am getting into my third week Tuesday and I see a lot of progress. I saw about 3 flakes total not patches.. just flakes so I am totally excited. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My hair is still shiny soft and bouncy. I also noticed not a lot of hair is coming out when I comb it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I FEEL GOOD DA DA DA DA DA DA DA... YOU KNEW THAT I WOULD DA DA DA DA DA DA DA 

SO GOOD
DA DA
SO GOOD
DA DA
YOU KNEW THAT I WOULD
DA DA DA DA DAAAAAAAAA!










































:stars  :
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















:s  illy:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











​


----------



## sweetie0716 (Jul 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SlimSugar* 

 
_OK.. well I responded to this thread a few weeks back and I am just updating my findings.... The flakes have subsided tremendously. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am getting into my third week Tuesday and I see a lot of progress. I saw about 3 flakes total not patches.. just flakes so I am totally excited. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My hair is still shiny soft and bouncy. I also noticed not a lot of hair is coming out when I comb it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I FEEL GOOD DA DA DA DA DA DA DA... YOU KNEW THAT I WOULD DA DA DA DA DA DA DA​ 
SO GOOD
DA DA
SO GOOD
DA DA
YOU KNEW THAT I WOULD
DA DA DA DA DAAAAAAAAA!​ 









































:stars  :
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















:s  illy:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_

 
That's fantastic! Now, what did you do? I need to know


----------



## SlimSugar (Jul 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sweetie0716* 

 
_That's fantastic! Now, what did you do? I need to know_

 
- Head and Shoulders 2 in 1 dandruff shampoo + conditioner
- Australian Tea Tree Oil ( sat with it in not under dryer with a little H&S )
- Infusium 23 Leave in Conditioner
- Olive Oil Sheen

Ive been doing it for 2 weeks now and the Tea Tree Oil gives off a tingling sensation while sitting. 

I got it roller set this week past and wrapped then used a satin conditioned scarf to sleep.


----------

